# Zero notice travel planning Uk/Continent



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Short notice, no time to do any research as I probably need to book my plane tickets tomorrow, so here goes... Hypothetically speaking of course, if I were to find myself in the UK early next week and for some strange reason my bike and gear were to "fall" into my bags, how might I entertain myself? I guess the question is, where would someone in the UK go _right now_ if you had a week or so? Shoot off to France? Scotland? If I have my gear I'll be traveling heavy and I'd rather just use public/ground transport. I'm looking for: easy to get to by train, cheap to stay/eat, several world-class local rides. I expect Chamonix isn't cheap, but suggest it anyway if it's The Place. What is this place Les Gets?

On a related note, what are the snow conditions in the Alps and in Scotland right now?

Background: I live in Colorado and I've ridden in Wales and in the Peaks. And yes, it's a given that the easiest, best riding bang for the buck, thing to do is to leave the bike at home, cut my trip to the shortest time possible, come home and drive out to Crested Butte or something. But what the hell, I'd be _there_, I can drive to Crested Butte any old time.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Icegeek,

Check your PM's. Drop me a line and I'll send you the info. I've gathered this spring for my Les Gets / Chamonix trip this summer.

Also, Uzzi and Swissbuster are good people to speak with......

EB


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

i'm going to portes du soleil (starting from the swiss side) almost every weekend this summer. if any of y'all want to rendevous give me a shout.

icegeek - i'd say the most accessible riding (outside of UK anyways) would be portes du soleil. fly to geneva, then either go to les gets or morzine on the french side, or champery or morgins on the swiss side. once the liason lifts open (30 june i think) you can cover the whole region no matter which side you start. i would say that les gets/morzine is a tad better than the swiss side in terms of DH courses.

https://www.portesdusoleil.com/


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Ripzalot,

I'll be in Les Gets from August 5-18th. Let's hook up for a ride or two.

EBX


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Ripz, yeah, I have that very map on my desk right now. I had about 24hrs to go from no-clue to purchased tickets, and with pointers from ebx a couple UK folks this was the destination I had converged on. But then I backed out ([email protected], looking at the clock, I'd have been there a couple of hours now...). Anyway, now I have it in my sights for the next time an opportunity comes up.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

icegeek said:


> But then I backed out ([email protected], looking at the clock, I'd have been there a couple of hours now...). Anyway, now I have it in my sights for the next time an opportunity comes up.


Shite....Icegeek, I was looking forward to your report on the area before I head over there!! Bummer that you didn't make it over there after all. Ooh well, I've got a bunch of info. already.

EBX


----------

